# Recommend my next game



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm kind of between games at the moment, and need recommendations for what to pick up next. I recently finished and enjoyed The Last Of Us and Bioshock Infinite; also played Batman Arkham Origins which was quite fun but got a bit repetitive, and Skyrim and The Witcher 2, both of which got a bit boring.

I have a high-spec Mac or a PS3, so recommendations for either are welcome. I'm avoiding GTA V because of the over-the-top violence and bad language (so I can play things while the kids are around) and I'm looking for something that will occupy a fair few hours. I don't like stuff like Call of Duty.

Suggestions?


----------



## golightly (Dec 24, 2013)

PS3?  Destiny.

e2a.  Actually that won't be released until September.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2013)

splinter cell : blacklist, most fun Ive had in ages ( oh also assassins creed black flag, but i keep on going o about that ) , you can play them with your mac using a windoze type thing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2013)

golightly said:


> PS3?  Destiny.


Plus isn't that an MMO? Surely it will have some sort of recurring fee structure.


ruffneck23 said:


> splinter cell : blacklist, most fun Ive had in ages ( oh also assassins creed black flag, but i keep on going o about that )


AC:BF is definitely near the top of my potentials list - a friend posted a great review recently, and I enjoyed AC2.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you completed XCOM Enemy Within on Ironman Classic yet?? Myself, I cannot play any other games until thats done.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you played Far Cry 3?  Should be cheap...  I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Have you completed XCOM Enemy Within on Ironman Classic yet?? Myself, I cannot play any other games until thats done.


Not played any of the XCOM games - what are they like?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2013)

Very tough, strategic, shooty and turn based! Renaming your soldiers silly names is the best bit..


----------



## golightly (Dec 24, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Plus isn't that an MMO? Surely it will have some sort of recurring fee structure.


 

Bungie says "absolutely no plans to charge a subscription fee".


----------



## golightly (Dec 24, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> AC:BF is definitely near the top of my potentials list - a friend posted a great review recently, and I enjoyed AC2.


 
I'm enjoying this.  Completely forgotten about the main story and just spending my time sending British naval ships down to Davey Jones's Locker.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2013)

golightly said:


> Bungie says "absolutely no plans to charge a subscription fee".


Still, an MMO is likely to be a massive time suck. And I don't have any online friends to play against/with.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 24, 2013)

Deus Ex; Human Revolution is great, and there's a new version with the (previously very annoying) boss battles sorted out. I think you can get it fairly cheap.


----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Have you played Far Cry 3?  Should be cheap...  I enjoyed it a lot.



Picked up a copy in Game for 9 quid. That's one Xmas present sorted 

Great game


----------



## golightly (Dec 24, 2013)

There is a lot of similarity between some of the gameplay in AC:BF and Far Cry 3 curiously enough.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 24, 2013)

Tomb Raider. Really. It's brilliant.


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2013)

I tend to be into RPGs and Strategy games, but OH who is into action games recommends Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs which is 'like GTA but loads better'.  Although there's still a bit of swearing and violence in the latter.


----------



## Silva (Dec 25, 2013)

Just Cause 2 is another free-world sandbox romp, and it should be cheap by now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2013)

Silva said:


> Just Cause 2 is another free-world sandbox romp, and it should be cheap by now.


I bought that in the last Steam Sale. It's only on Windows though, which means I have to keep rebooting if I want to switch. It was big dumb fun for a while, but it never seems to save progress properly so I stopped playing it. Guess I could go back to it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2013)

Epona said:


> I tend to be into RPGs and Strategy games, but OH who is into action games recommends Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs which is 'like GTA but loads better'.  Although there's still a bit of swearing and violence in the latter.


I might get Tomb Raider on the PS3 in the sales. I like RPGs and strategy too, though - just can't really get on with turn-based strategy like Civ. Had a good few hours on AoE II last night.


----------



## albionism (Dec 25, 2013)

World Of Goo


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 27, 2013)

Silva said:


> Just Cause 2 is another free-world sandbox romp, and it should be cheap by now.


and it's now got multiplayer too! 
http://techland.time.com/2013/12/17/the-just-cause-2-multiplayer-mod-is-hilarious-and-stupid/


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I might get Tomb Raider on the PS3 in the sales. I like RPGs and strategy too, though - just can't really get on with turn-based strategy like Civ. Had a good few hours on AoE II last night.



Cool, was just going from what you said you'd enjoyed and what you'd found got boring, judging by that I'd guess that Tomb Raider would be right up your street - good solid action game with plenty of focussed exploration (such as finding all of x items on the map) alongside the story.  Sleeping Dogs is open world sandbox (Hong Kong) with stuff to find and collect, but also has strong story based missions which are hard but fun.  In both games you can unlock various different skills as you progress.

AoE is always a bit of a classic, but I often find real time strategy a bit too fast moving for my liking, so can't recommend any particular games from that genre!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2013)

Epona said:


> but I often find real time strategy a bit too fast moving for my liking, so can't recommend any particular games from that genre!



So nothing by paradox then?


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> So nothing by paradox then?



I have them set up to pause every time something happens, so it feels more like turn based   Not the same thing as in eg. AoE where stuff can get fast and furious quite quickly.  I think Paradox games are more for those who prefer a slow slog and regular slow deliberation of what to do next, so may not appeal to those who definitely prefer the action of an RTS.  I love them and would recommend them to someone who liked Civ, but don't know if they'd appeal to someone who preferred strategy games with faster action. If that makes sense!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 28, 2013)

Epona said:
			
		

> I have them set up to pause every time something happens, so it feels more like turn based   Not the same thing as in eg. AoE where stuff can get fast and furious quite quickly.  I think Paradox games are more for those who prefer a slow slog and regular slow deliberation of what to do next, so may not appeal to those who definitely prefer the action of an RTS.  I love them and would recommend them to someone who liked Civ, but don't know if they'd appeal to someone who preferred strategy games with faster action. If that makes sense!



I was amazing at AoE until I had a rude awakening when I chanced my arm against thirteen year old German kids who were snappy on the hot keys.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 30, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tomb Raider. Really. It's brilliant.





Epona said:


> I'd guess that Tomb Raider would be right up your street


Mrs BB picked this up with the shopping this morning - enjoying it so far, despite the obvious Naughty Dog gameplay style. The story is gripping right from the start, and it's hard to see which direction it's going to go which is nice. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't get Civ V.

It would be just like crystal meth if the side effects were milder...


----------



## captainmission (Jan 3, 2014)

anno 2070 - build a city on a tropical island and provide in with fruit based yogurt drinks. Currently on sale at steam


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 29, 2015)

Bumping my thread from a year ago. I'm still slowly working my way through Tomb Raider on the PS3, but since the TV is often occupied by wife and/or the kids and I finished the main bits of Skyrim, I could do with something new for the PC.

I'm tempted to re-buy Mass Effect 3 (have it on PS3 already but didn't get very far), but thought I'd quickly ask - is there anything else recent that I'm missing?  I watched some gameplay videos for Dragon Age Inquisition and it didn't grip me - I think I'm over fantasy open-world stuff...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm spending far too much time on _GTA V_ right now.

Having quite a lot of fun with _Clash Of Clans_ too, though that's not a 'proper gamer' game obviously.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 29, 2015)

Dark Souls 2


----------



## yield (Jan 29, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bumping my thread from a year ago. I'm still slowly working my way through Tomb Raider on the PS3, but since the TV is often occupied by wife and/or the kids and I finished the main bits of Skyrim, I could do with something new for the PC.
> 
> I'm tempted to re-buy Mass Effect 3 (have it on PS3 already but didn't get very far), but thought I'd quickly ask - is there anything else recent that I'm missing?  I watched some gameplay videos for Dragon Age Inquisition and it didn't grip me - I think I'm over fantasy open-world stuff...


Valkyria Chronicles or This War of Mine


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 29, 2015)

The Wolfenstein reboot.  Looks great, game mechanics are done well (it's a fps, so, um, lots of shooting with a range of guns, throwing grenades, stabbing, etc), the art direction is done well, you kill nazis soldiers, nazi dogs, nazi robots, nazi robot dogs, etc. 

Oh, playing in front of kids?  Forget that, sneaking up on dogs/soldiers and stabbing em up, or shooting them into pieces with dual wielded shotguns, not suitable!  have you played Journey yet?  What about Don't Starve?


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been playing Shadowrun Dragonfall recently and it's great.  I liked the first one but this is just class all the way through.  Much better paced.  It's just starting to feel a bit like a chore and I'm now on the last mission.  Great story, setting.  Really good.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 3, 2015)

any of the Lego games... suitable for playing in front of the kids too...


----------

